# Need Advice ASAP



## cityofcrossroads (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am starting a new layout in a week or so and needed some advice. I bought two hollow slab doors each 30 x 80 and I am going to put some legs on them and put it up in my basement. I will join the two doors together to make it 30 x 160. Should make a nice narrow layout, my grandpa did the same and it worked out pretty good.

I didn't feel like going with a train set so I just ordered a bunch of Atlas Code 80 snap track. It should be shipping out in a few days. Do I need rail joiners for each piece of snap track? I ordered some rail joiners but im not sure how many come in a quanity from Atlas. 

I was also wondering which type of roadbed to order. I would also like some advice on how to lay the roadbed and track. I ordered a tech 4 momentum transformer off the internet and it should be here soon.

Also, with the Atlas snap track, do you have to solder the pieces of track together? 

Well, thats all the questions I have for now, I will be back and ask more and post pictures later!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

City,

Welcome to the forum. I'll defer to others for snap track details.

Are you talking HO? Do you have a layout planned? Are you sure you can fit your desired turns on 30" depth?

Good luck with the construction!

TJ


----------



## cityofcrossroads (May 2, 2010)

Thanks! Its an N scale layout. If i need it bigger, I will go bigger. They sell regular hollow doors at lowes and home depot. I saw a door layout at a hobby show and it worked really well for the guy. He likes it because its easy to wire through and it won't warp.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh ... N ... great fit for the door layouts.

For planning ideas, you might check out some of the pre-drawn door layouts on the link below ... once there, scroll down to your gauge of choice, layout size, etc. Lots of examples.

http://www.thortrains.net/

TJ


----------

